
The Russian “Firehose of Falsehood” Propaganda [pdf] - fweespeech
https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/perspectives/PE100/PE198/RAND_PE198.pdf
======
stcredzero
To paraphrase the green box from the post:

    
    
        Distinctive Features of Contemporary Propaganda
    
        1.  High-volume and multichannel
        2.  Rapid, continuous, and repetitive
        3.  Lacks commitment to objective reality
        4.  Lacks commitment to consistency
    

This just strikes me as modern. It's not only Russia that does this. There are
online movements that use the exact same technique.

~~~
rakoo
This doesn't strike me as modern. I don't see what is in there that doesn't
already exist in partisan news broadcasts.

~~~
stcredzero
It builds on earlier propaganda techniques, of course, in much the same way
that web design builds on typography. What makes it modern, is the "social"
element and the even more multifarious "multichannel."

------
chroem-
I think I might take what the RAND Corporation puts out with a grain of salt,
given their ties to the military industrial complex.

